
Taco Bell Menu: Calories/Protein per Dollar - cdvonstinkpot
http://efficiencyiseverything.com/eat-mas-taco-bell-menu-calories-and-protein-per-dollar/
======
mkirklions
1,500 dollars a year to eat food + someone else cooks it?

Thats not too bad.

I bet Europeans are in disbelief of those prices.

